# bodum pour over



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Just having a scan on ebay as ya do and noticed these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400810474608?redirect=mobile

have been after a new method for my holiday in a few weeks and wondered if anyone had tried them with the steel.filter. Guessing its rubbish but thought I would ask!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

You can get a Hario Decanter with V60 in it for similar money. I enjoy mine. Its not quite so stylish but works well. In fact on Amazon its cheaper than the Bodum on eBay

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Decanter-Pourover-Coffee-Brewer/dp/B00755F9Z4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely not rubbish. Steel filter will allow fines and oils through so you will get a different coffee (more body/mouthfeel) to that made using paper filters. Looks like it might accept V60 paper filters so you could have a choice.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm used to a bit of sludge/fines from the current old French press, just after something a bit different!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just bought one from York Coffee Emporium for £20* (along with a free 200g bag of beans thrown in). I wanted a Chemex (for the same price as a Chemex, I bought the Bodum and and AeroPress, which also came with free beans). I also nipped next door to Tescos and bought a pack of Melitta filter papers, and placed one inside the metal sieve like filter (on it's own was too flimsy to sit in the mouth of the flask). Got a nice clear brew, but was off with my grind so was a bit strong (6 min brew).

*I'm sure other outlets will sell for a similar price, with free coffee included.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Could you use it like a Chemex - i.e. filter paper straight in the jug?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone tried this?



roaringboy said:


> Could you use it like a Chemex - i.e. filter paper straight in the jug?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> Could you use it like a Chemex - i.e. filter paper straight in the jug?


Not with the Melitta papers I use, but I think the Chemex ones are a lot thicker? The guys at YCE (where I bought mine from) said you could put Chemex papers in it. Though I'm pretty sure I've read somewhere that they won't work as well due to the groove/spout design on the Chemex allowing air to come out, where as the Bodum one doesn't? I know mine only has a spout on the lip, not running all the way down.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex has a channel that runs from spout to just below the bottom of the filter. Guess without this, the brew could stall.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex has a channel that runs from spout to just below the bottom of the filter. Guess without this, the brew could stall.


Was thinking about this a few days ago and you could probably make it work quite easily by using a bendy straw hooked onto the rim, which should allow pressure to equalise.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ingenious - give it a go.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If you haven't got chemex papers Rhys I can send you a few - If you're interested. I have quite a few of them and with the Behmohr have been chemexing a lot less.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> If you haven't got chemex papers Rhys I can send you a few - If you're interested. I have quite a few of them and with the Behmohr have been chemexing a lot less.


That would be great, thank-you. I've been using my Bodum quite a lot just lately as it's less faff than warming my machine up (though the La Pav takes no time to warm up really, so that's no excuse). Using normal filter papers inside the steel filter works quite well, as I get a nice clear coffee with no sediment.

Pretty sure I've got some straws somewhere, just need to snip the end off so it's not too low in the carafe.

As a side note, I've just enjoyed the same bean 3 ways.. York Coffee Emporium's Guatemala SHB Huehuetenango, first as a filter this morning, then as an espresso and finally as a flat white. Very nice, and suits all three wonderfully.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Okey doke. I'll get them in the post soon. I also have a lot of straws if you realise you don't have any


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

How did it work out???


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wondered where this thread was...

Its gone very well, though I don't think the straws actually matter tbh.






And the coffee looked great! Although my technique isn't up to scratch, I got a nice cuppa.










It's certainly a cleaner cup, more so than the normal Mellita filters provide, and I can put the filters straight in without having to put them in the provided metal one.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just made another with some Dark Arts...










25g, 1m 50g bloom. Total water 520g in 6m.42s. Used 1 straw. Didn't use one when I washed the Chemex paper, and still ran through fine.


----------

